# BMW brand vehicles decreased 11.0 percent in May



## tschmidt (Nov 3, 2013)

Seems they are just heavily emphasizing pre owned to manage the expected downturn. Incentive emails are also pointing this way.


----------



## SergioCordoza (Mar 27, 2009)

tschmidt said:


> Seems they are just heavily emphasizing pre owned to manage the expected downturn. Incentive emails are also pointing this way.


what do you mean downturn? are you referring to influx of lease returns?


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Because probably people decided to lease buy because their later end F-model was built so good. That new N63TU is something else and a lot of refinement done w/ the vehicle to be super robust. Also probably people are using social media and other areas of life too much that they don't really care about a new vehicle anymore. They probably go on vacation a lot instead because of the ease of AirBNB and the easy shuttling direct point-to-point service of Uber/Lyft. Maybe people are waiting on the 2018 G-models to be at the dealership before purchasing.


----------

